# foley catheter removal



## cooper1

I thought removal of a foley catheter would be part of the e/m or is there a separate code for removal?

thanks

tracey


----------



## ciphermed

non-incisional removal of foley catheter is included in the E&M. Endoscopic and incisional removal of foley is not included in the E&M.


----------



## surfergirl

*Insertion of Foley Catheter*

hi can anyone tell me what the CPT code would be for this? This procedure was done in conjunction with removal of Trifunnel...
thank you


----------



## tefranklin57

remove of foley would be
CPT 52310 cysto with removal foreign body/calculus.ureteral stent from urethra/ bladder  simple
CPT 52315 cysto with removal foreign body/calculus/ureteral stent from utethra/bladder complicated


----------



## Linda Stricklin RN

*Removal of catheter (urinary) ( indwelling)*

In the ICD 9 this seems to fall under V53.6 is this true. Thanks Linda Stricklin.


----------

